# GatorGlide G2 Sweet!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We sanded 2 boats today and rolled on the Gatorglide G2. This stuff is really slickery! We decided on the graphite color and couldn't be happier with the way they turned out. Can't wait to get them in the water next weekend for the youth hunt. Thanks for the information Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

AWESOME!! We need to have a GatorGlide race


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> AWESOME!! We need to have a GatorGlide race


How far of a head start do I get?


----------



## Justducky (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks good, nice job.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice!

Im looking forward to a review on this soon!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

looks good. you will be happy with that stuff on there.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm in for a gator glide race. I think it would have to be a race of pulling your boat off the mud or out of the phrag rather than a speed race over open water.
Did you get to test it yet? I only got to test mine a little bit a couple weeks ago. I'm planning on meeting up with some people Thursday to really test it out. Want to join?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I won't get to try it out until Saturday morning when the youth hunt starts. We set the boats on the trailers and wow! they slide so easily now. Looking forward to running some shallow water this year.


----------

